# My Testudo graeca (lot of pics...)



## Wiek (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my testudo graeca...
I'm not sure what species they are... Pls help to identify...










































Thx for looking...


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW you have very lovely torts AND setups! Danny will be more help in identifying the ssp. for you.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures and nice looking Golden greeks. They are, for right now, Testudo graeca terrestris. It looks like you have 2 of the different types of Goldens at least. If you can take seperate pictures of everyone's carapace I can help you seperate them into groups for you.

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 2, 2008)

brilliant setup Wiek!
and I agree with danny: great looking Golden greeks.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, does anyone know the name of this plant (on the right):






My THH loves them.


----------



## Wiek (Jan 2, 2008)

TestudoGeek said:


> By the way, does anyone know the name of this plant (on the right):
> My THH loves them.



It's "Sonchus arvensis"


----------



## Wiek (Jan 2, 2008)

Danny...
This two pics below are from the same tortoise...


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 2, 2008)

wow. she's(?) wonderfull.


----------



## Wiek (Jan 2, 2008)

Which sub species is the reddish one....?












Thanks...


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW what a stunning tort!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Wiek,
Your very yellow ones, like the female you posted 2 pictures of, are the largest goldens. Females can get over 8 inches and males over 5 inches. They are always very domed and have little to no black on the carapace. They also have faint radiating lines on each of the vertebral scutes.
Your other Goldens that have more black on them and a slightly orange tint to the shell are from a different area of their range.
You can see the differences in your 4th picture of the 2 tortoises close together.
Your reddish animal is one of the larger Goldens, but from an area that has reddish orange sand. Over the years they have adapted to blend into the sand color of the deserts they are found in.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh my Gosh, they are just amazing! Beautiful, did I say amazingly Beautiful (drool, drool)


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

What awesome pics, awesome torts and totally kicking enclosure!!!!!!


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am drooling over your torts and the enclosure is gorgeous!!! Just WOW!! Thanks for sharing....please feel free to share more!!


----------



## Wiek (Jan 5, 2008)

@ Egyptiandan, JustAnja, TestudoGeek, Crazy1, Cvalda, Barbie69 : Thanks...

Danny : Thanks a lot to ID them... 
The seller told me they were imported from Jordan, including the red one...

Here is another graeca sp... I think is from African origin :
















He is the first Tortoise which i have...love him so much...


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 5, 2008)

Your welcome 

The problem with tortoises from the middle east is that right now Jordan is the only country exporting greeks. The people exporting them are from Egypt and have people collect tortoise from all over the middle east and Libya. So it's very hard to tell for sure where the tortoises are from unless someone has taken a picture of the tortoise in a particular country and posted them somewhere on the net or the pictures are in print.

If you could post a picture of his plastron I could tell for sure where he is from, but from the photos of his carapace he looks like he is of Middle Eastern origin.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 5, 2008)

Weik where you from? Any Golden greek breeders out there? 

what do you think of this guy


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 5, 2008)

He looks great.  He's what I would consider a yellow greek, a natural cross between a Golden greek, Testudo graeca terrestris and an Antakyan greek, T. g. antakyensis. I have a few of these, but haven't bred them yet. Hopefully I will this coming up year.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 5, 2008)

I adopted him a little over a year ago. But I do know he is captive born. But who knows what the parents are.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 5, 2008)

beautiful torts everyone
looks like a bit of a hole in the shell redfootedboxturtles. do you know what happened?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm afraid your tortoise isn't CB, but WC. Nothing wrong with that.  He's at least 10 and more like 12 years old.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 6, 2008)

Danny I adopted him from someone who raised him from a hatchling produced at glades herp in ft myers. But is around that age closer to 9


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

Did they have a dog?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 6, 2008)

yep, good eye


----------



## Wiek (Jan 7, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> If you could post a picture of his plastron I could tell for sure where he is from, but from the photos of his carapace he looks like he is of Middle Eastern origin.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny...
I'll get some pics as soon as possible...


----------



## Wiek (Jan 7, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Weik where you from? Any Golden greek breeders out there?
> 
> what do you think of this guy



He's cute... 

I'm from Indonesia... I don't think there is golden greek breeders in my country...


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 7, 2008)

you have an awesome collection


----------

